# Petting my new rat



## URNotMega (Jun 27, 2007)

So we have a couple new rats, one since last night(Binx) and one since today(Dusty). We pull them out and play with them on the futon which is a lot of fun. Tonight, they were running around for a while having fun when Binx decided to come curl up in my lap, nussling her head into my leg. I started rubbing her and she laid there for the next 45 or so minutes just getting rubbed, eyes open. When I would stop for 30 secs or so, she would poke her head up and look around until I started rubbing again, then sit there completely still. Normally when I try to pet her, she'll run away or just sit there and get rubbed for a few seconds before running.

Now I guess I'm just taken back by this because it would be really surprising if she actually got used to me this quick, but is this a good sign that she's starting to trust me already? I probably played with her 3 hours yesterday and another 3 today, so after only 6ish hours she's that comfortable? Or was she just really tired =P It took me months to gain the trust of my bunnies and I already feel like Binx trusts me more than the bunnies ever did.

As a side note, Dusty licked my finger for a good minute up and down. For bunnies this is a sign of love, but is it the same for rats? Or did I just have something tasty on it haha =P


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I think she likes you already
that's a good thing and sounds
so cute


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yep, rats are quick to love when they've been treated right. 

Licking is definitely love, they're grooming you as they'd groom a fellow ratmate.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds like you have a real sweetheart, there!


----------



## URNotMega (Jun 27, 2007)

So sweet. Again tonight, Binx sat there and got rubbed for 30 or so minutes. So cute. Also, tonight Dusty fell asleep in my gf's lap and got rubbed. I think they're getting more used to us.


----------

